# Focusing screen on 5dm3



## KBOD9633 (Jul 7, 2016)

Will a focusing screen for. 5dm2 work
I dabbed a little alcohol on mine to clean some spots not knowing that's a no no now I have some blurry spots when looking through viewfinder
The captured images are still really good and doesn't show up in them but I'm anal about the streaks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcwphoto (Jul 20, 2016)

KBOD9633 said:


> Will a focusing screen for. 5dm2 work
> I dabbed a little alcohol on mine to clean some spots not knowing that's a no no now I have some blurry spots when looking through viewfinder
> The captured images are still really good and doesn't show up in them but I'm anal about the streaks
> 
> ...


Focusing screen is only for you to see the image in the viewfinder.  It will not cause any issues with the image.  You can scratch the hell out of a focusing screen.  The viewfinder will look horrible but it will not affect your image.


----------



## TheoSudarja (Nov 8, 2017)

You can pull out the focusing screen, and keep shooting like nothing happened.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 9, 2017)

This is a zombie thread.


----------

